# Some great one hit wonders



## joec

Here are 3 of my favorite 1 hit wonders. 

1. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun - 1964
2. Mason Williams - Classical Gas -1968
3. Charlene - I've Never Been to Me

Now the Animals had a minor hit on the flip side of their House of the Rising Sun which was Please Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood.

Mason Williams was a regular on the Smothers Brothers TV show as both a comedy writer and guitarist. He pretty much gave up show business after the show was canceled. 

Now Charlene wrote and recorded this song in 1977 and it was put on a shelf till 1982 when it became a hit. She was out of the business, married with 2 kids living happily in England when it hit the charts. This is one of my all time favorites also as I heard for the first time traveling from DC to Miami on the radio.

They are listed below in the order I did above

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk"]The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD] - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBkENiEVnA&feature=related"]Mason Williams - Classical Gas - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhQWND9jKDA"]I've Never Been To Me by Charlene with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Never   heard of Charlene but all the others were part of my collection back then. The Animals were a real rock group from the beginning.


----------



## joec

Yes I hadn't either other than just this song. As I said my wife picked me up in DC and drove me back home (Miami) at the time. I heard it while driving during the late night. I think it was in South Carolina or Georgia but it stuck with me for some reason. As I said she wrote and made the record in 1977 but the radio stations just sat on it and never played it. Then a DJ decided to pull out the old never played records in the back room and played it. It soon became #1 on bill board for a few weeks. She had quite the business in 1979 completely. At any rate it is still a pretty song with real lyrics.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

charline avn't herd that since i was a teenie bopper makes me remember when i was younger classical was another one i heard alot of in my younger days heck i might have been younger than a teen ithink i might have listened to those while building plastic models in my basement


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

this one was always stuck in my mind

 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH5R2EoN6m8"]Terry Jack - Seasons in the sun      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## joec

WOW Auto I actually remember that it was one of my wife's favorites when it came out.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

OK one more, i don't want to give away my actual age

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGRdX5sUAs"]Starland Vocal Band - AFTERNOON DELIGHT(1976)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## joec

Now when this came out it kind of became our theme song.


----------



## loboloco

Joe, I had actually forgotten charlene it's been so many years ago.  Auto, hush up before you give all our secrets away.  Know and love both those songs.  Heck, Seasons and Burning Bridges I thought was wrote for me.


http://youtu.be/zCjWQHpu3bY


----------



## tiredretired

Joe, The Animals were not a one hit wonder group.  

They had a total of 10 Billboard top 20 hits including "We gotta get out of this place",  "It's my life", "Please don't let me be misunderstood" and "When I was young".   

A very talented group that balanced tough rock edge pop with a rhythm & blues. 

They also featured one of the best keyboardists of the British Invasion era in Alan Price.   

I remember their music very well.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ahhhh a thread that RUSTY can dominate!!!


Ladies and genneman, let me school you a bit here on zee wonders of one hit:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_otNCZ5T2o&feature=related"]BUBBLE PUPPY  - HOT SMOKE & SASAFRASS      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKppSotWL3o"]Ride Captain Ride Blues Image Music Video with lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvUQcnfwUUM"]Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBnSWJHawQQ"]Hold Your Head Up-Argent-1972-(Long Version)      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exl0oSfTSoY"]Brother Louie - Stories      - YouTube[/ame]

that's enough for now. I'll let the rest of ya's catch up


----------



## joec

TiredRetired said:


> Joe, The Animals were not a one hit wonder group.
> 
> They had a total of 10 Billboard top 20 hits including "We gotta get out of this place", "It's my life", "Please don't let me be misunderstood" and "When I was young".
> 
> A very talented group that balanced tough rock edge pop with a rhythm & blues.
> 
> They also featured one of the best keyboardists of the British Invasion era in Alan Price.
> 
> I remember their music very well.


 
I know that but the only thing they are remembered for is A House in New Orleans. I liked their music and actually saw them in concert when dating my wife just before we got married.


----------



## joec

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Ahhhh a thread that RUSTY can dominate!!!
> 
> 
> Ladies and genneman, let me school you a bit here on zee wonders of one hit:
> 
> 
> that's enough for now. I'll let the rest of ya's catch up


 
I have heard 3 of them but the first 2 I can't recall at all Rusty. Though their style would of fit me pretty close in the 70's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jonathan King -    Everyone's Gone To The Moon
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEOvou30T_I"]Everyone's Gone To The Moon - Jonathan King (1965)      - YouTube[/ame]

New York City -    I'm Doin' Fine Now

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnrjBd-Iy7Y"]New York City - I'm Doin' Fine Now      - YouTube[/ame]

Under The Milky Way- The Church

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA"]The Church - Under The Milky Way (HQ music video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## joec

pirate_girl said:


> Jonathan King - Everyone's Gone To The Moon
> 
> New York City - I'm Doin' Fine Now
> 
> Under The Milky Way- The Church


 
I've heard the first two but never heard of The Church at all. Was it pretty much an English group with a following there?


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't know about England Joe.
They're an Aussie band.
It was pretty much played a lot on MTV in the 80s and alternative rock stations.
That's where I grew to love it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ah Leah- Donnie Iris 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_shGjf2P_w&feature=related"]Donnie Iris- Ah! Leah!      - YouTube[/ame]

Edie Brickell and New Bohemians- What I Am

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0vK88YDD4M"]Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - What I Am      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## joec

pirate_girl said:


> Don't know about England Joe.
> They're an Aussie band.
> It was pretty much played a lot on MTV in the 80s and alternative rock stations.
> That's where I grew to love it.


 
No wonder I never heard them. My musical life began young with movie tunes such as Jimmy Cagney's song from the movie of the same name I'm a Yankee Doodle Dandy up through the beginnings of Rock and Roll to Acid Rock (Pink Floyd, The Moody Blues etc) and then in 79 I was introduced to Country when I moved to Texas. Some biker buddies took my wife and I to a concert in Austin Texas that turned out to be canceled. So a few of them and us rode out to West Texas where we came upon Luchenback, Texas population 5. There I meet and partied for 3 days with Willie Nelson, Kris Kristofferson, Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, Johnason and Edgar Winters and a couple of the Leonard Skinner band. At that point I hooked and turned completely country and have never looked back.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cool story Joe!
I've never been a real big country fan though,but I do like country rock.
Johnny Cash is great.. who couldn't love him?


----------



## joec

pirate_girl said:


> Cool story Joe!
> I've never been a real big country fan though,but I do like country rock.
> Johnny Cash is great.. who couldn't love him?


 
To be honest Johnny Cash stayed pretty quite or in the bag, never did find out which. He was actually the only one I had heard off till then other than the Winters brothers. 

Now the real party people where Nelson, Kristofferson, Jennings and of course the 20 of us bikers. They where actually messing with the first drafts of Luchenback at that time as well as discussing starting a group called the Highwaymen which they did. It would be a long time till it was recorded too.


----------



## pirate_girl

ahhhhh, now here is a good song from the album!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4S6d84Z7eo"]The Highwaymen - Highwayman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## joec

pirate_girl said:


> ahhhhh, now here is a good song from the album!!
> 
> The Highwaymen - Highwayman - YouTube


 
I actually own this album and about 20 or so by all of them. All on DVD now but still great. This is one I carry when traveling too. It is one of my top 10 albums of all time. People just don't really realize just how much talent this group has from acting to music. Willie is by far one of the nicest people I've ever meet in my life as is Kristofferson both are really down to earth. I might add they are funny as hell stoned and together.


----------



## EastTexFrank

joec said:


> No wonder I never heard them. My musical life began young with movie tunes such as Jimmy Cagney's song from the movie of the same name I'm a Yankee Doodle Dandy up through the beginnings of Rock and Roll to Acid Rock (Pink Floyd, The Moody Blues etc) and then in 79 I was introduced to Country when I moved to Texas. Some biker buddies took my wife and I to a concert in Austin Texas that turned out to be canceled. So a few of them and us rode out to West Texas where we came upon Luchenback, Texas population 5. There I meet and partied for 3 days with Willie Nelson, Kris Kristofferson, Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, Johnason and Edgar Winters and a couple of the Leonard Skinner band. At that point I hooked and turned completely country and have never looked back.





That would have probably done it for me too.  I got hooked soon after meeting my wife.  She introduced me to all of the above.  

Joe, you and I are obviously pretty close to each other in age as I remember many of the same tunes except for Charlene. 

TR is right about the Animals though.  When that single came out in the UK, "House of the Rising Sun" was actually the "B" side.


----------



## joec

I've Never Been to Me was a true one hit wonder. I probably never would of heard it either except on the road late at night with looking for radio stations. By 82 I had been gone from Texas for 3 years and already hooked on country. Oh and for some strange reasons country wasn't common in that day in some areas of the south.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i listen to both typs of music now country and western as a kid i met both the greatful dead and ramblin jack elliot got no use for the dead after meeting them but like the descriptions above jack elliott was one of the friendliest people i ever met.


----------



## AndyM

More one hit wonders...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR47TZdJg64"]King Harvest - Dancing in the Moonlight      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiEIToOWr64"]chevy van      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDRLZFgEoGw"]Please Come To Boston      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## joec

Well Andy two I buy but the last was by Dave Loggins who for years was with Loggins and Messina. Both where with other groups prior to them paring up. Either way all great songs and I remember them all.


----------



## AndyM

joec said:


> Well Andy two I buy but the last was by Dave Loggins who for years was with Loggins and Messina. Both where with other groups prior to them paring up. Either way all great songs and I remember them all.



"Loggins and Messina" was his cousin Kenny Loggins. The rest of Dave Loggins' hits were as a songwriter, not as a singer.


----------



## joec

AndyM said:


> "Loggins and Messina" was his cousin Kenny Loggins. The rest of Dave Loggins' hits were as a songwriter, not as a singer.


 
I guess I'm wrong then as he sured sounded the same. Sorry about that.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

well Joe, seems this thread is going to stay awhile longer. this one was one of my family's favorites,and Michael has been known to hang out in northern NM. i think he has a place near Chama.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIkpqdjU-qo"]Michael Martin Murphey's WILDFIRE - Classic 1975 - Slideshow Tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Andy!
Those are some of the best ones!
Hey A-Fab! Yup, first time I ever heard that song I cried.
So beautiful.


----------



## joec

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> well Joe, seems this thread is going to stay awhile longer. this one was one of my family's favorites,and Michael has been known to hang out in northern NM. i think he has a place near Chama.


 
Now that is one is on my all time favorites list fore sure.


----------



## pirate_girl

I always liked that song by Neneh Cherry- Buffalo Stance but it's all over the place in a lot of spots... too techie

This one from her brother, tho I don't think it's a one hit wonder. 
I think he had a hit or two.

Eagle Eye Cherry - When mermaids cry 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpZPlj4BbbY"]Eagle Eye Cherry - When mermaids cry      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's one--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6eQL_MqhYM"]Occupy Wall Street (Buffalo Springfield "For What It's Worth"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

One of my Mom & Dads favorites when we had jam sessions at our family gatherings. 

*The Fendermen - Mule Skinner Blues - 1960*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjPjzHzqZNE"]Mule Skinner Blues : the Fendermen (1960)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

I wouldn't say this is a one hit wonder, but I would be surprised if this one dont bring back memorys for some here. 

Chantays - Pipeline

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWHPKwg6ba4&feature=related"]Chantays - Pipeline [Very Good(+) quality]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## joec

Cowboy said:


> I wouldn't say this is a one hit wonder, but I would be surprised if this one dont bring back memorys for some here.
> 
> Chantays - Pipeline
> 
> Chantays - Pipeline [Very Good(+) quality] - YouTube


 
Oh yes I do remember this one. My favorite group at that time was the Ventures which was a similar type of group. Now I must of had 15 albums by the Ventures from my teens to after my kids where born. They did a rendition of this as well as many more.


----------



## lilbopeep

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> well Joe, seems this thread is going to stay awhile longer. this one was one of my family's favorites,and Michael has been known to hang out in northern NM. i think he has a place near Chama.
> 
> Michael Martin Murphey's WILDFIRE - Classic 1975 - Slideshow Tribute - YouTube


 I had this album on vinyl and loved EVERY song on both sides. In one of my moves it got cracked and capricorn records went bust!!

I can't find "Without my lady there", "Like Thunder" or most of the other songs anywhere. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwaYctxpi08"]MICHAEL MURPHEY - "Carolina In The Pines" (1975)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

Coven One Tin Soldier (*BITCHIN' movie!!* The Legend of Billy Jack)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswm7lHp7oY"]One Tin Soldier - The Legend of Billy Jack      - YouTube[/ame]

Blue Swede Hooked on a Feeling 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo-qweh7nbQ"]Blue Swede - Hooked On A Feeling      - YouTube[/ame]

First Class Beach Baby 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG8MQ8f4nF4"]The First Class - Beach Baby      - YouTube[/ame]

(maybe a 2 hit wonder) 
Paper Lace The Night Chicago Died 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-L0NpaErkk"]The Night Chicago Died      - YouTube[/ame]

Paper Lace Billy Don't Be A Hero
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cdFuMgMkBM"]Paper Lace - Billy don't be a Hero 1974      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

Reunion Life is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-9fk12ZWiU"]Reunion: Life is a Rock (Joey Levine, 1974) - Complete Lyrics (In Description)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

David Essex Rock On
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgcYfKw0_TI"]David Essex - Rock On      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

Jim Stafford Spiders and Snakes  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vudA72hibg"]Jim Stafford Spiders and Snakes      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

lilbopeep said:


> I had this album on vinyl and loved EVERY song on both sides. In one of my moves it got cracked and capricorn records went bust!!
> 
> I can't find "Without my lady there", "Like Thunder" or most of the other songs anywhere.
> 
> MICHAEL MURPHEY - "Carolina In The Pines" (1975) - YouTube


 
I looked too,hence the term one hit wonderlooking for a CD to convert to MP3 was hard enough.


----------



## lilbopeep

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> I looked too,hence the term one hit wonderlooking for a CD to convert to MP3 was hard enough.


 Di you find the album (CD)?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

lilbopeep said:


> Di you find the album (CD)?


 

when i first started looking he didn't have a web site, but thanks to the modern age......

http://www.murphsranchmarket.com/


hope this helps


----------



## lilbopeep

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> when i first started looking he didn't have a web site, but thanks to the modern age......
> 
> http://www.murphsranchmarket.com/
> 
> 
> hope this helps


 But they don't list that album


----------



## lilbopeep

Has samples of the songs >>>> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Night-Thunder-Michael-Martin-Murphey/dp/B00000253T"]Amazon.com: Blue Sky Night Thunder: Michael Martin Murphey: Music[/ame]Man I miss listening to ALL these songs. I would put this on when I read the Tolkan books (all 4 hobbit books). So now I see hobbits in my head LOL


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

lilbopeep said:


> But they don't list that album


 
your right,didn't look to see if you could build the album buy purchasing and downloading individual songs,the original label may still hold the rights to that album as a whole,  record company's can be a little funny about that kind of stuff,if i find the album on CD some where I'll PM you with the info...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

lilbopeep said:


> Has samples of the songs >>>> Amazon.com: Blue Sky Night Thunder: Michael Martin Murphey: MusicMan I miss listening to ALL these songs. I would put this on when I read the Tolkan books (all 4 hobbit books). So now I see hobbits in my head LOL


 
 it is your burden to carry


----------



## lilbopeep

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> it is your burden to carry


 LOL I think target has the CD for like $5.00. WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO I don't think that was the original album title though but I haven't looked at the album in years because I can't listen to it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Starbuck- Moonlight Feels Right

I have always loved this song!
Smoooth.. eaaaaaaasy listening.. lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrMFrzFj17c&feature=related"]Starbuck-Moonlight Feels Right      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Starbuck- Moonlight Feels Right
> 
> I have always loved this song!
> Smoooth.. eaaaaaaasy listening.. lol
> 
> Starbuck-Moonlight Feels Right - YouTube


 OOOOOOOOOOOO yes good one


----------



## bczoom

Haven't seen these mentioned.

Zager And Evans - In the year 2525
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic"]Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525      - YouTube[/ame]

Billy Thorp - Children of the sun
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qSlDZ27BAY"]Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun      - YouTube[/ame]

Norman Greenbaum - Spirit in the sky
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTu3M6wsaiU"]Norman Greenbaum -  Spirit In The Sky      - YouTube[/ame]

Iron Butterfly - In-a-gadda-da-vida
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGmkM4v9AaY"]In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Buttefly I      - YouTube[/ame]

Mountain - Mississippi Queen
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o"]Mountain - Mississippi Queen      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbopeep

bczoom said:


> Haven't seen these mentioned.
> 
> Zager And Evans - In the year 2525
> Zager And Evans - In The Year 2525 - YouTube
> 
> Billy Thorp - Children of the sun
> Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun - YouTube
> 
> Norman Greenbaum - Spirit in the sky
> Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky - YouTube
> 
> Iron Butterfly - In-a-gadda-da-vida
> In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Buttefly I - YouTube
> 
> Mountain - Mississippi Queen
> Mountain - Mississippi Queen - YouTube


 LOVE THEM!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Brian! all good ones.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sausalito Summernight 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Upu-wiTjbs&feature=related

Walter Egan w/ Stevie Nicks - Magnet And Steel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar5GaTC440M

Shocking Blue - Venus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPj2zCSrkoU&feature=relmfu

The Ides Of March - Vehicle 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu93TEcSl8


----------



## bczoom

Glad you liked them Loralie & lilbopeep.

OK, some other favorites that could be 1-hit wonders.  _If you haven't noticed, I listen to some of the "oldies" stations._  BTW, I can't play youtube videos on this computer so if I messed up a particular song and didn't get the right one... oh well.

A personal favorite...
Commander Cody - Hot Rod Lincoln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9QpDvhshOQ"]Commander Cody And His Lost Planet Airmen - Hot Rod Lincoln      - YouTube[/ame]

David Essex - Rock On
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgcYfKw0_TI"]David Essex - Rock On      - YouTube[/ame]

T. Rex - Bang A Gong (Get It On)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVEhDrJzM8E"]Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex      - YouTube[/ame]

Not really a 1-hit wonder since he moved on to the Edgar Winter Band but...
Rick Derringer - Rock & Roll Hootchie Koo
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHnGyU1yJQ&feature=related"]RICK DERRINGER - Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo (1973)      - YouTube[/ame]

Head East - Never Been Any Reason
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c"]Head East- Never Been Any Reason      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Glad you liked them Loralie & lilbopeep.
> 
> OK, some other favorites that could be 1-hit wonders.  _If you haven't noticed, I listen to some of the "oldies" stations._  BTW, I can't play youtube videos on this computer so if I messed up a particular song and didn't get the right one... oh well.
> 
> A personal favorite...
> Commander Cody - Hot Rod Lincoln
> Commander Cody And His Lost Planet Airmen - Hot Rod Lincoln      - YouTube
> 
> David Essex - Rock On
> David Essex - Rock On      - YouTube
> 
> T. Rex - Bang A Gong (Get It On)
> Bang a Gong (Get It On) by T.Rex      - YouTube
> 
> Not really a 1-hit wonder since he moved on to the Edgar Winter Band but...
> Rick Derringer - Rock & Roll Hootchie Koo
> RICK DERRINGER - Rock & Roll Hoochie Koo (1973)      - YouTube
> 
> Head East - Never Been Any Reason
> Head East- Never Been Any Reason      - YouTube


----------



## rback33

LOVE Michael Martin Murphy! Wildfire is my mom's favorite song and her ringtone on my phone!


----------



## waybomb

bczoom said:


> Iron Butterfly - In-a-gadda-da-vida
> In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Buttefly I      - YouTube



A very good friend of mine was in the group Growing Concern. He was also a studio musician. On the album version of in-a-gadda-da-vida, it was actually him playing the organ, not whomever the organist was for Iron Butterfly.

Just a bit of trivia.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

waybomb said:


> A very good friend of mine was in the group Growing Concern. He was also a studio musician. On the album version of in-a-gadda-da-vida, it was actually him playing the organ, not whomever the organist was for Iron Butterfly.
> 
> Just a bit of trivia.


 
waybomb,

I've heard from more than one music guru the original song was called (IN THE GARDEN OF EDEN)?but no one could understand them live so it became = IN-A-GADDA-DA-VIDA? 

could be just a rumor


----------



## Adillo303

Shocking Blue - Venus

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a5AICDKs7g"]Shocking Blue - Venus      - YouTube[/ame]

We five - You were on my mind.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29uNvGHsRlc"]We Five- You Were On My Mind 1965      - YouTube[/ame]


Edit to add - Appolgies PG - I did not see that you already posted shocking Blue.


----------



## pirate_girl

No problem Andy.
It's a great song hun.
I've always liked that song by We Five too.


Spandau Ballet- True 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr2b1AS4p2c"]Spandau Ballet- True      - YouTube[/ame]


----------

